# 64 tach wiring instructions



## spuzzy (Sep 11, 2014)

I recently bought an oem tach thru parts place on eBay and a wiring harness from Ames and there were no instructions with either. Does anybody have a PDF they would share with me to show me where the wires hookup? There's a 4 ft wire with a female spade that I assume goes to either the coil or to 12v at the fuse box. There's also a "u" shaped connected at the end of an inline fuse, a black ground wire, and 2 light sockets. Thanks in advance!


----------



## spuzzy (Sep 11, 2014)

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## spuzzy (Sep 11, 2014)

I found this schematic on YouTube if anyone else might need it


----------

